# Brush hog implement for a gravely 5665 with quick hitch.



## Joseph Hartmann (Jul 30, 2020)

Hello everyone,

would you happen to know a part number for the 15spline dog gear that would couple my tractor and brush hog deck? 

thank you!


----------

